# Einsamer Frosch im Miniteich



## feli53 (9. Juli 2016)

Hallo, ich bin neu hier, und behaupte etwas großspurig, einen Miniteich zu besitzen.  Angefangen hat es mit einem ausrangierten Katzenklo, das ich eingegraben habe und mit Wasserpflanzen gefüllt habe. Und dann kam Klaus.....ich habe keine Ahnung, welche Art Frosch er ist, darum füge ich mal ein Foto bei. Eines Tages vor 2 Jahren war er plötzlich da und blieb. Da das Katzenklo im letzten Herbst undicht wurde, habe ich es samt Klaus ausgebuddelt und mit Teichfolie einen neuen Miniteich angelegt. Größe? Hmmm, vielleicht 80/60 cm, Tiefe ca.35-40 cm.  Klaus scheint er zu gefallen, er ist immer noch da ( hab ihn aber auch vor dem Winter mit ein paar Wasserflöhen bestochen  ) Meine Frage ist nun, sehr menschlich gedacht, ist er nicht EINSAM?  Kein anderer Frosch oder eine Kröte weit und breit, bis gestern haben wir auch noch nie einen Laut von Klaus gehört, gestern zum ersten Mal so eine Art Knurren, nur ganz leise. Vielleicht kann mir jemand etwas zu dieser Froschsituation sagen? Ich weiß, ich stelle dumme Fragen, aber ich habe absolut keine Ahnung und es war auch nie ein Froschteich geplant, nur Wasserpflanzen. Aber da Klaus von selbst hier eingezogen ist, soll er es auch gut haben, ich freue mich ja drüber. LG, Feli
i


----------



## ina1912 (9. Juli 2016)

Hallo und willkommen hier im Forum,  Feli!

Ich will Dir mal die Zeit überbrücken, bis die Amphibienexperten antworten können. Ich finde das ganz süß,  was Du berichtet hast,  und ich denke, Du musst dir keine Sorgen um das geistige und emotionale Wohlergehen von Klaus machen 
Für sein leibliches Wohl hast  du Dein Bestes gegeben, für den Rest muss er selbst sorgen bzw. die Natur.

Wenn Klaus knurrt, ist er vielleicht ne Kröte?  Keine Ahnung, ich kann manche nicht genau einordnen. Auf jeden Fall mag er Deinen Miniteich!  Lass ihn weiter in Ruhe bewachsen, dann wird sich Gesellschaft und Futtertiere für Klaus einstellen. Viel spaß beim täglichen Beobachten! Und bitte lass uns mit Fotos teilhaben!

Lg ina


----------



## jolantha (9. Juli 2016)

Feli, 
ich glaube auch, daß Klaus zufrieden ist, wenn nicht, hätte er sich schon längst vom Acker gemacht. 
Wahrscheinlicher isr es, daß es eine Klausine ist, denn wenn sie nicht rumquakt, ist es eigentlich ein
Weibchen. Bei den Fröschen quaken nur die Männer, wie eben im normalen Leben auch


----------



## StefanBO (9. Juli 2016)

Hallo Feli, das ist ein ein Braunfrosch-/__ Grasfrosch-Männchen. Grasfrösche haben innere Schallblasen, mehr als ein Knurren schaffen sie damit nicht  Manchmal ist es auch außerhalb der Paarungszeit zu hören, die bei diesen Frühlaichern im März/April ist. Je nach Temperaturen/Luftfeuchtigkeit/Gebiet.

Grasfrösche sind wie die meisten Amphibien keine Teichbewohner, den benötigen sie nur zur Paarungszeit bzw. sogar nur um Larven abzusetzen (und manche nicht mal das, in Deutschland aber nur der lebendgebärende Alpensalamander).

Dein Grasfrosch wird sich also vermutlich zur Paarungszeit für ein paar Wochen an (s)einem Laichgewässer aufhalten, und hat seinen Sommer- und eventuell auch Winterlebensraum bei dir. Ein Gewässer ist in der Zeit zwar nicht nötig, aber durchaus attraktiv. Futter sucht er sich aber an Land bzw. fängt es aus der Luft.


----------



## feli53 (9. Juli 2016)

Danke an Euch alle für die superschnellen Antworten ! Dann bin ich ja schon mal beruhigt, wenn Ihr denkt, es ist alles in Ordnung. Ob Klaus oder Klausine ist egal...."er" ist vollkommen, so wie er ist 

@ Jolantha: _"Bei den Fröschen quaken nur die Männer, wie eben im normalen Leben auch": _Da gebe ich Dir vollkommen recht !_ 
_
@ StefanBO : Ich muss mal drauf achten, bisher hatte ich den Eindruck, er hält sich vorwiegend im Wasser auf, aber natürlich kann er auch zwischen den Pflanzen oberhalb der Wasseroberfläche hocken oder "an Land", da ist allerdings nicht viel von da. 

@Ina 1912: Ab jetzt wird Klaus "gestalkt"


----------



## StefanBO (9. Juli 2016)

Hier sitzen die Grasfrösche auch sehr lange (mehrere Stunden) an der gleichen Stelle im Wasser oder am Rand, die sie dann manchmal tage- oder wochenlang wieder aufsuchen. Auf Jagd gehen sie vorwiegend nachts. Dann oder nach Regen sieht man sie auch schon mal öfter im Garten an Land. Ansonsten leben sie dort eher unauffällig bis versteckt.

Sie suchen sich ihre Lieblingsplätze schon selbst, je nach vorhandenen Möglichkeiten und ihren eigenen Vorstellungen 
  

Im Web findet man viele ausführlichere Berichte zur Lebensweise usw., Wikipedia ist da eigentlich immer ein guter Start.:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grasfrosch

Oder hier ein Fachbeitrag http://www.herpetofauna-nrw.de/arten/amphibien-lurche/grasfrosch/index.php
mit Verweis auf ein kurzes PDF: http://www.herpetofauna-nrw.de/downloads/rana_temporaria_schriftenreihe_fuer_landschaft.pdf


----------



## feli53 (9. Juli 2016)

StefanBO: was will er sich denn da im TV angucken? So coole Bilder kann ich leider nicht liefern. Ich glaub Dir gerne, dass Klaus ein Braun-/__ Grasfrosch ist, meistens wird man nur auf ihn aufmerksam, wenn es platscht, weil er wieder'n Köpper vom Einer gemacht hat . Danke für die Links, bin schon dahin unterwegs.


----------



## feli53 (11. Juli 2016)

Klaus hat seine Brücke entdeckt  ( für den Fall, dass jemand genau so schlechte Augen hat wie ich: er hockt links von der Brücke, an dem schwarzen Stein )


----------



## butzbacher (11. Juli 2016)

Hallo Feli,

also bei der Artbestimmung "__ Grasfrosch" wäre ich vorsichtig. In deiner Region kommt auch der __ Moorfrosch vor. Und vom Bild her wirkt dieses Tier etwas graziler, die Schnauze etwas spitzer als bei einem Grasfrosch. Aber ohne die Bauchseite des Tieres gesehen zu haben, werde ich keine 100 %ige Bestimmung abgeben.

Gruß André

Ps: unter der Bezeichnung __ Braunfrösche werden mehrere (vor allem) in Mittel- und Südeuropa vorkommende Froscharten zusammengefasst. Der Name ergibt sich aus der meist vorherrschenden Braunfärbung.


----------



## feli53 (12. Juli 2016)

Hallo Andre  (wie zum Teufel kriegt man den Accent auf das e?), herzlichen Dank für Deinen Hinweis. Leider hat Klaus uns noch nicht seinen Bauch gezeigt, er ist wohl noch etwas verschämt  Aber auf die Obergattung Braunfrosch können wir uns festlegen, oder? Wie ich das sehe, hat er sein kleines Gebiet noch nie verlassen, er hält sich entweder im Wasser/zwischen den Wasserpflanzen oder am Teichrand auf. Dieser ist nicht sehr breit, es ist eher ein Beet mit einem Miniteich darin, aber bewachsen mit __ Efeu, kleinem __ Buchsbaum, Bodendeckerrosen ( die aber den Boden nicht bedecken, sondern eher wie ein Dach darüber hängen) und etwas Gras. Der Untergrund besteht aus Erde ( natürlich ) und einer Schicht Torf, hier und da habe ich kleine Flecken mit Mulch und Sand angelegt. Wir wohnen auf einem Deich in einem Koog, wir haben keine Keller,wegen des höheren Grundwasserspiegels. In soweit würde es mit dem __ Moorfrosch ja passen. Keine typischen Teichrandpflanzen, aber wie erwähnt, es war kein Froschteich geplant, nur ein Wasserbeet. Als Klaus sich dann dort niederließ, habe ich den Miniteich etwas vergrößert. Letztes Jahr im Sommer hockte abends "jemand" bei der Nachbarin vor der Tür, da wir aber zu der Zeit kurz Besuch von einer Kröte hatten, nehme ich an, dass sie das war, der Beschreibung nach war das Tier etwas größer, und Klaus ist nicht sehr groß, vielleicht 7 cm. Ich werde demnächst mal ein Foto vom gesamten "Froschgebiet" reinsetzen, vielleicht kann das irgendwie Aufschluss geben.
LG, Feli


----------



## domserv (12. Juli 2016)

Mit der Taste rechts von ß
́+e


----------



## feli53 (12. Juli 2016)

Jesses, wat ne Fummelei , aber danke für den Tipp, domserv !  Das muss ich definitiv noch üben...


----------



## Wetterleuchten (12. Juli 2016)

den entsprechenden Namen aus dem Beitrag rauskopieren und im eigenen einsetzen geht auch, falls dir linke und rechte Maustastenklicks leichter fallen


----------



## feli53 (12. Juli 2016)

Und hier lebt Klaus


----------



## butzbacher (12. Juli 2016)

Hallo Feli,

also das mit dem "e" wurde ja schon erklärt. 

Aber Braunfrosch ist keine Gattung sondern einfach nur eine nicht wissenschaftliche Zusammenfassung von Froscharten. Bei dir sind wie schon geschrieben Gras- und __ Moorfrosch möglich.

Gruß André


----------

